# TabPane Pane Styling mit CSS



## Kababär (2. Okt 2017)

Hi,

vorneweg, mit CSS kenne ich mich nicht auf und der Walzer auf der JavaFX Referenz ist ganz schön groß.. dabei will ich, vorerst, nur eine einzige Änderung vornehmen. Zudem finde ich nicht das, wonach ich suche.
Ich hätte gerne, dass die Tabs in meiner TabPane die verfügbare Höhe und Breite ausnutzen.
Bisher ist es so





aber folgendes ist erwünscht (wie bei IntelliJ)

 

Das heißt, ich will den leeren Raum links und oben "befüllen" (die gelbe Fläche)

 

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## thet1983 (2. Okt 2017)

versuch mal

```
.tap-pane{
    -fx-padding: 0 -1 -1 -1;
}
```

edit: --> google suche: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/37856349/change-tabs-size-of-tabpane-in-javafx


----------



## Kababär (2. Okt 2017)

Da bekomme ich leider folgenden Fehler:


> Unexpected token ':' at [1,9]



PS: Ich habs.
Man fügt ja css mit 
	
	
	
	





```
getStyleSheets().add(....)
```
 hinzu.
Weiter die css:


> .tap-pane{
> -fx-padding: 0 -1 -1 -1;
> }
> 
> ...


----------



## thet1983 (2. Okt 2017)

hab mich verschrieben sollte -> tab-pane <- sein


----------

